# Estudiante de Formación Profesional



## CarlitosMS

Hola a todos
Me gustaría saber cómo expresar en alemán el concepto "Estudiante de Formación Profesional", ya que dudo entre "Schüler" y "Student".

Contexto:
Raúl es estudiante de Formación Profesional, exactamente, de Electrónica y está bastante contento con los profesores y los compañeros de clase.

Un abrazo/LG
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Tonerl

Raúl es estudiante de Formación Profesional, exactamente, de Electrónica y está bastante contento con los profesores y los compañeros de clase.

_*Raul ist „Auszubildender“ (Student mit Berufsausbildung), genau genommen für Elektronik (zum Elektroniker) und ist sehr zufrieden mit den Lehrern und Klassenkameraden.
*_


----------



## CarlitosMS

Otras dos buenas opciones serían "Praktikant" en el caso de Alemania y "Lehrling" en el caso de Austria.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Mi otra duda es si es más correcto expresar este concepto en alemán como "Schüler" o "Student".


----------



## osa_menor

Si tengo que elegir entre las dos palabras, me inclinaría a "Schüler". Decimos "Berufsschüler" en alemán.


----------



## CarlitosMS

osa_menor said:


> Si tengo que elegir entre las dos palabras, me inclinaría a "Schüler". Decimos "Berufsschüler" en alemán.



"Student" se asocia más a los estudiantes de las universidades (Universität/Uni) o probablemente a los de las escuelas superiores (Fachhochschule/Hochschule).


----------



## osa_menor

CarlitosMS said:


> "Student" se asocia más a los estudiantes de las universidades (Universität/Uni) o probablemente a los de las escuelas superiores (Fachhochschule/Hochschule).


 Sí, así es.


----------

